# Question about using nmake



## unibrow1990 (Oct 29, 2009)

So lately I have been playing with common LISP, I have been using the clisp implimentation to get a feel for it and now I wanted to try a different implimentation: Embeddable Common LISP(ECL).

ECL however is only distributed as source that you have to build yourself, something I have admittedly never done before.

The instructions on their website basically say "navigate to the msvc directory of the dowloaded source and run nmake". 

I tried doing this, When I just use nmake i get the "No operable program or batch file message" so I tried running the nmake executable with the full path e.g. "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\bin\nmake.exe".

When I run nmake like that I get and output that seems to be an error message(see attached txt file for the message text) and it doesn't build.

I am using visual studio 2008 professional(I get a free copy because I'm a college student).

Am I just using nmake incorrectly(most probable answer) or is there a deeper problem here?

Any help is appreciated.

p.s. Sorry for the long post, I was just trying to be as descriptive as possible.


----------



## unibrow1990 (Oct 30, 2009)

Does anyone have experience using nmake? 
Or even just building programs from source in general?

I am really stumped and the website isn't terribly descriptive on the installation process.

Thanks


----------

